# ESPN News Source: Walsh To Accept Job With Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's being reported by ESPN news, 3 year deal at 15 million dollars. Good luck in trying to turn this around, now when are they going to fire Isiah? If Walsh decides to keep Isiah I'm going to be extremely upset.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BTW no link yet but it should be all over the news wire in the morning.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't think he'll keep him. I hope not.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

awesome, let the rumors fly, the team plays even worse, we get more ping pong balls, no dont fire isiah yet, it's broken, let it be broke till the season ends, then fix it. wedont want to be like the jets, where 1 win at the end of the season cost them 3 sports in the draft.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

this is by far the highlight of our current season...

hell yea!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I was dancing around this morning, showing everybody the sports cover of the Post. :yay:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

the pacers are a healthy jermaine o neal away from being in the playoffs.

also remember a couple of years ago they fleeced ron artest and brad miller for jalen rose (lol). Drafted granger, picked up o'neal from portland, and of course drafted reggie miller. if it wasn't for artest being a crazy S.O.B they wouldve been eastern conference champ contenders a few years ago


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

They were Eastern Conference champ contenders a few years ago.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> They were Eastern Conference champ contenders a few years ago.



well i had them going to the finals before the brawl

after artest got suspended they were never going to get past the pistons


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

the deal is not done yet folks we shall have to wait and see


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

To me, this must mean that they'll keep Isiah as a coach for at least one more season, since Isiah and Walsh didn't had a bad relationship in Indiana (Thomas had problems with Bird). And I can see (with Dolan possible hiring) Isiah wanting Jermaine O'Neal even more now.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Walsh won't want O'neal probably, he's seen enough to know not to make that mistake.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i really dont know what to make of this ...

technically Thomas is the team president meaning he runs both the team's business side and player personel...if they've given the basketball decisions to walsh , it doesn't automatically mean a demotion for thomas , alot of teams have team presidents and GM's .

team presidents are the GM's (or director of basketball operations) boss.

i think having all 3 hats are just too much for virtually any1 and having a glorified assistant (grunwald) doesn't change that , all of them individually are full time jobs by themselves.


hopefully Wash and thomas can coexist in the front office, make smart decisions and herb can finally get his due and his tern at head coach.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This is a good pick-up for us IMO. Hopefully he gets rid of Isiah.


----------

